# Word of the Day: hippopotomonstrosesquippedaliophobia



## Glowworm (Mar 6, 2021)

One of the longest words in the English language with 36 letters it is ironically the fear of long words!


----------



## horseless carriage (Mar 6, 2021)

36 letters, beats mine by two. I bet that hippopotomonstrosesquippedaliophobia doesn't have a song though!


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 6, 2021)

There's an even longer one - saving it for later


----------



## Kaila (Mar 6, 2021)

Imagine how many hours that one could play that old game,
of making words from any of the letters of one single word (to see how many new words you could make)
if one started by using the word, hippopotomonstrosesquippedaliophobia !


----------



## Kaila (Mar 6, 2021)

^^^^^


----------



## Kaila (Mar 6, 2021)

Why isn't the word, hippopotomonstrosesquippedaliophobia, 
acceptable to my spellchecker? 
Does it only accept words that are 30 letters or fewer? 

Thanks for the fun, @Glowworm


----------

